# Cooler Master NR200



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2020)

Just found CM released 2 new M-ITX/DTX form factor case. Looks quite promising.









						Cooler Master MasterBox NR200P Mini-ITX PC Case
					

The MasterBox NR200P uses features normally found in stylish, high-end ATX cases and cleverly utilizes space-saving measures to create a chassis taking up less than half the volume. Every feature is thoughtfully laid out in an 18-liter space to maximize component compatibility, thermal...




					www.coolermaster.com
				












						Cooler Master MasterBox NR200 Mini-ITX PC Case
					

The MasterBox NR200 takes all of the features found in a core performance ATX chassis and efficiently utilizes them in a space less than half the volume. Every feature is thoughtfully laid out in the 18-liter case to maximize component compatibility, ease of use, and thermal efficiency. Open...




					www.coolermaster.com


----------

